# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Richter's Art

## Richter

I thought I&#39;d update my art here, since it&#39;s awfully hard to get a good critique on deviantART.

It&#39;s not the best, I know, but I want to get better.  Please don&#39;t hesitate to be harsh with any errors you see; mistakes are the best teacher&#33;  I&#39;d draw from my dreams, but I still have horrible recall, but I&#39;m workin&#39; on it&#33;

Ok, this: Click Here is a drawing, partly based off of a dream.  You decide what it&#39;s really about, but artisitic advice would be wonderful.  I know it isn&#39;t the best, but anything totally wrong jump out at you?

Also, here is the uncolored sketch version:  Click Here

----------

